# average price for a cord???



## kayakkeith (Jul 16, 2011)

Just trying to figure out what a average rate is for a cord?? Know this will vary greatly but just want to get a idea- Thanks


----------



## smokinj (Jul 16, 2011)

Around here 150-250 Just depends what it is...Hickory and Apple for smokers is the 250.00 stuff.


----------



## shawneyboy (Jul 16, 2011)

Oak, Ash, Maple mix around here is usually 190 a cord split and delivered.

Shawn


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Around here I see $45-$55 for a face cord. Some is a delivered price and some are not delivery included. Today on my bike ride I saw a fellow had some good dry oak for sale at $45. 

I have not seen anyone selling wood by the cord here although they all call their face cords as a cord of wood. Makes no sense.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jul 16, 2011)

ash, maple, oak and cherry $150 for a cord here in nepa..split and delivered...a bit extra for stacking...not sure how much...me and the Mr. stack it...


----------



## blades (Jul 16, 2011)

Around here  cord $225-275


----------



## mainstation (Jul 16, 2011)

Backwoods, $45-55 a face cord is a great price, cut/split/delivered.  I am buying hardwood tops around here for $25-40 a face cord (hard Maple).
Nobody sells wood by the "cord" here, it's by the face cord, 4' H X 16" L X 8' Wide.


----------



## laynes69 (Jul 16, 2011)

The local firewood dealer sells his wood at 200 a cord. Most others at 40-60 a face cord. The local Amish a mile down the road sell for 135 a cord all hardwood.


----------



## barkeatr (Jul 16, 2011)

im pickign up face cord for 60 even cut and split and dried two years old to 6-9% moisture content.  This is hardwood.  I have to go get it.  I cut my own wood but can never get ahead, so im buying 10-20 cord of this stuff so later this summer,  when in the woods cutting for myself, I will be cutting for the 2012-2013 season, as I should be! Im here in upstate ny, were feul price are outragious. 

barkeatr


----------



## kayakkeith (Jul 16, 2011)

So I use this website to calculate a cord
http://www.maine.gov/ag/firewood.html

So for a little over a cord split but not delivered I am paying about $80 a cord - seems okay with me from the prices I am seeing - and basically what I am using to measure is this website


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 16, 2011)

Pretty much been $165-180 since we moved here almost 5 years ago. C/S/D, all oak, but not dry.
My brother's been getting his c/s/d from a guy he knows for about $150/cord, mostly oak and it looks pretty dry. Go figure.
I get my log loads for $75 cord, min. is 10 cord. Next load is liable to be higher.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

mainstation said:
			
		

> Backwoods, $45-55 a face cord is a great price, cut/split/delivered.  I am buying hardwood tops around here for $25-40 a face cord (hard Maple).
> Nobody sells wood by the "cord" here, it's by the face cord, 4' H X 16" L X 8' Wide.



You are right there! A few years ago it was going for $60 and higher but now with the glut of dead ash the prices have fell big time.


----------



## Dix (Jul 16, 2011)

There's a big swing here. Craigs list will get you green for $100 per full cord, you pick up. $150 delivered, last I looked. I pay between $150 - $190,  usually, less for pine. I've 2 local guys who have wood that's pretty much seasoned.


----------



## rdust (Jul 16, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Around here I see $45-$55 for a face cord. Some is a delivered price and some are not delivery included.



X2, pretty much the same thing I see here.


----------



## Todd (Jul 17, 2011)

$50-$65  per face cord of Oak csd around here, the dry stuff is on the high end but you can find some better deals for rounds or logs.


----------



## dafattkidd (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm on long island so basically what eileen said is exactly the case, except I recently found a guy who delivers $100/cord s/d green all hardwoods. Good guy. I bought 2 cords like a month ago. Great wood source.


----------



## sullystull (Jul 17, 2011)

kayakkeith said:
			
		

> So I use this website to calculate a cord
> http://www.maine.gov/ag/firewood.html
> 
> So for a little over a cord split but not delivered I am paying about $80 a cord - seems okay with me from the prices I am seeing - and basically what I am using to measure is this website



I'll deliver and stack it for $400 cord.  Want me to swing by Monday?


----------



## kayakkeith (Jul 17, 2011)

I am still trying to figure out if what I am getting is a full cord or what they call a face cord - again that website I am using is basically saying I am getting a little over a cord. Thats my 8ft bed pick up truck packed with wood and just a little higher then the top. 

I was thinking what I was getting it for I was going to call you and offer a load for $300 and just throw it in a pile in your street....

Oh by the way Warren did a killer set at All Good - I was there for two of the days - Jon Butler Trio also did a killer show - better then Further as that Dead stuff just doesnt rock enough for me


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow. I can't get over some of the prices! I wish I lived in the land of cheap wood that some of you seem to be in...

Around here,  hardwood sells for $250 a cord c/s/d. Softwood sells for $130-$150 or so. And I know of a few guys who sell softwood for $250 a cord c/s/d. One day I asked a few of them " You realize that there is not near the same amount of BTUs in softwood as hardwood and yet you sell them the same price" Their replies " Softwood takes a heck of a lot more time to c/s than hardwood with all the branches". I gotta admit that he is right. Hence why they charge the same price for hardwood or softwood. Now the question is, who is foolish enough to buy a cord of softwood from them!?

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 18, 2011)

Kayak Keith: a face cord is 42.6 cubic feet (1.3X4X8) and a full cord is 3 times this (4X4X8) which gives 128 cubic feet including air gaps.
Hope this helps!

Andrew


----------



## loon (Jul 18, 2011)

heard the other day they are getting $350 a cord here  :roll:

loon


----------



## myzamboni (Jul 18, 2011)

$200/cord for Pine.  $350 for Almond or Oak.  And delivery is extra.

This is why I scrounge.


----------



## drozenski (Jul 18, 2011)

kayakkeith said:
			
		

> Just trying to figure out what a average rate is for a cord?? Know this will vary greatly but just want to get a idea- Thanks




I sell split hardwood delivered for $75 per face cord or 210 per cord if you purchase 2 or more.


----------



## lukem (Jul 18, 2011)

$45 is the going rate for 1/3 cord (rick, facecord) of hardwood delivered.


----------



## fireview2788 (Jul 18, 2011)

SW Ohio is going for around $150/cord.  


fv


----------



## Stegman (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm paying $190 a cord for a mix of mostly cherry and ash with some maple thrown in. That's cut, split and delivered. I stack myself. 

Actually, it's going to be a little bit less, as my guy said he' can go cheaper if I pay cash, so I'm hoping for $170 a cord, but figure it'll end up being $180. Haven't paid yet, as I'm still awaiting another couple of cords to be delivered.


----------



## quercus_kelloggii (Jul 18, 2011)

They charge $275 to $350 or so for a cord of Ca black oak or other hardwood here.
I see hand painted signs sometimes advertising $275 or so.  Frequently
See trailers full of wood w/ signs that say "cord of oak $250" but the
trailer no way is a cord.  My dad would buy 3 cords almond 
Or similar hardwood and pay close to 800.  The prices are delivered.

I pay $30 to the USFS and get 2 cords of oak out of the forest,
sometimes pick up a little Doug-fir or incense-cedar for shoulder
Season.  A lot of work but keeps us warm.


----------



## 94ranger55 (Jul 18, 2011)

SeaCoast region of NH 250ish right now ....when the first frost comes it will go above $300


----------



## weatherguy (Jul 18, 2011)

Green around here is $160-$185, seasoned (whatever that may mean) goes for $210-225. I think the tornado helped to lower prices since so many trees got knocked down and it may have lowered demand a little. Once I get my scrounded wood cut and splt I may pick up some split wood if I find a good deal, you never know, next year the price may shoot up. Couldnt hurt to be 3-4 years ahead.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 18, 2011)

laynes69 said:
			
		

> The local firewood dealer sells his wood at 200 a cord. Most others at 40-60 a face cord. The local Amish a mile down the road sell for 135 a cord all hardwood.



Everywhere I have seen around Northeast Ohio, is about $150-$200 depending on species. laynes69 I too live in Ashland (County). Sullivan to be exact. I live right next to a Amish sawmill. They sell me a "Heaping" truckload of there fattest Slabs for $20-$25 bucks. I could easily buy my wood through them. But it isnt always the "Fat" ones on top of there 50' tall by 50' in diameter pile. Have to dig around most of the time for the Thick ones, that have some meat left on the bone. 

I just assume cut it myself, or take the easy scrounge off of Craiglist (Got 2 Really nice scores recently). If I didnt have this option, then I would be knocking on my neibors door. But I have the time and the equipment.


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 18, 2011)

Most of the reputable dealers around here like to sell green, and they'll tell you it's green, and to season it yourself--best practise for everyone involved as they don't have to unload, store, and reload, and the buyer knows exactly what he/she is getting.  

Best price I've found is with a dealer who sells a fat cord for $160 C/S/S of birch.  Paper birch is the good stuff around here--I think it may grow different here from the way it does in the L48, because it's our overnight-fire wood.  In general, prices right now are running around 175-200 per cord.

In the winter, the price goes up to 300-325, but I suspect it's still green then.  Go figure.

Never heard of folks talk about face cords locally, only on the forums.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Jul 20, 2011)

I know of one local dealer who was selling for 200. to 220. for a cord of 100 percent Red Oak. His own source is free from tree services, he splits it and sells it. I've frequently seen it higher around here.


----------



## Danno77 (Jul 20, 2011)

45-50 for a truckload, and depending on the seller that gives you 1/3+ cords. The guy i use if I get behind gets me almost half a cord in one load. That's cut, split, delivered, and stacked by the door. Sometimes I think about only buying because I almost can't make my own firewood that cheaply.


----------



## nate379 (Jul 21, 2011)

The 3.5 cords I bought this year 1 cord was c/s/d and it was $165, the other 2.5 was cut, I picked up and split and I paid $220, so $88/cord.  Have more to pick up this weekend at $100 a cord.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jul 21, 2011)

$120 to 160 for a cord of hardwood. sometimes dry, usually green.


----------



## Stegman (Aug 23, 2011)

Stegman said:
			
		

> I'm paying $190 a cord for a mix of mostly cherry and ash with some maple thrown in. That's cut, split and delivered. I stack myself.
> 
> Actually, it's going to be a little bit less, as my guy said he' can go cheaper if I pay cash, so I'm hoping for $170 a cord, but figure it'll end up being $180. Haven't paid yet, as I'm still awaiting another couple of cords to be delivered.




Ended up paying $170 a cord. Good supplier, lives nearby, and he realized I'd be a regular customer. Wood was green, not seasoned, by the way.


----------



## mossycup (Aug 24, 2011)

North central Illinois I see $80/face, $240-$280/cord delivered for good mixed hardwoods .  Picked up typically costs the same for some reason.
I had to buy a few cords to catch up for this winter (found some 2 year C/S/S) I already have 2012/13 split and stacked, now I'm starting to buck the 2013/14 supply.


----------



## wood-fan-atic (Aug 24, 2011)

I watch CL for free scores everyday...... and here on the Isle a "cord" of "seasoned" (not) hardwood goes for anywhere between $140- $220. Its a big swing in price - and you never know what your going to get until the truck is in your driveway :-S    Man, am I glad I'm a scrounger, and don't have to deal with that anymore.


----------



## SnapCracklePop (Aug 24, 2011)

This ouches me. Back in early July, I found a guy who said he'd deliver and stack "a cord and a quarter" of seasoned firewood for $145. He said it would all fit in his specially tricked-out, beefed-up truck.

That was too good to pass up. 

At my house, he did not stack it 4' by 4' by 8', and it didn't look like any cord and a quarter to me. After he left, I restacked it, and I got two and a half face cords, or 5/6 of a cord.

So, based on his $145 figure, a real dictionary cord would be $174.  I will say this: It is good, dry wood. MC varied from about 12% to 15% back in July. I can't kick at that price, but it sure isn't what I thought I was paying.

Tomorrow, I am taking delivery (from another guy) of two honest cords of locust for $195 a cord. I bought a cord from him last year and was very pleased.

I'll compare the performance of both sources this winter and decide where to buy next year.

Nancy


----------



## jocam (Aug 26, 2011)

Around here local farmers, Amish and Mennonites sell hard wood for 80$ 1/3 bush cord. I get my wood a from a close,old farmer for the same price. Thus 240$ c/s but I pick up. I often complain but the wood is seasoned for 9 months minimum and it is all clean with no "nasties". I wish I could get it cheaper. Probably could but then I'd be traveling further.


----------

